# Prescription medicines in Egypt



## Ms desert

Hello everyone,

Please I need to know if I will be able to buy these prescribed medication in New Cairo - Egypt due to my hormonal problems: 

Every day at the same time: 
- Diane 35 (2mg cyproterone acetate and 0.035mg ethinyl estradiol). Bayer
- Androcur 50 mg (50mg cyproterone acetate). Bayer

At the health center, twice a week:
- Bepanthen and Biotin intramuscular injections.


Furthermore, Do I need any vaccinations to prevent diseases?.



I have been surfing on the In.ternet and even sending e-mails to Pharmacies but no answers to my worries, maybe this forum could help me.

Thank you very much


----------



## Sonrisa

Otra espanola! Where do the spanish hide, I always think that I'm the only Spanish in Cairo?!

Anyways, to answer to your question... Dont ever rely on pharmacies to keep a stock of your medicines.. One pharmacy may have your meds for a couple of months, then run out of them and halas, no more medicines. 

there is only one certain way to find out for sure if the a pharmacy has your meds, and it is by turning up in person. Most often, they will ask you to come back tomorrow, don't. . You may have to visit several hundreds pharmacies before you find what you are looking for. If you call, they will tell you that they have it, only to find out that they actually dont when you've driven across town to buy them. As for emailing the pharmacies and expecting an answer, forget it, its not gng to happen.

Counterfeit meds is also a growing problems in Egypt. 

my advice...? bring your medicines from Spain if you can.


----------



## aykalam

Ms desert said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please I need to know if I will be able to buy these prescribed medication in New Cairo - Egypt due to my hormonal problems:
> 
> Every day at the same time:
> - Diane 35 (2mg cyproterone acetate and 0.035mg ethinyl estradiol). Bayer
> - Androcur 50 mg (50mg cyproterone acetate). Bayer
> 
> At the health center, twice a week:
> - Bepanthen and Biotin intramuscular injections.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, Do I need any vaccinations to prevent diseases?.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been surfing on the In.ternet and even sending e-mails to Pharmacies but no answers to my worries, maybe this forum could help me.
> 
> Thank you very much


Hi Ms desert

I can't help with your query about particular medicines but you may find this useful re vaccinations:

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Ciudadanos - Protección de la salud - Vacunaciones - Atención al viajero


----------



## mamasue

I totally agree with Sonrisa.....They'll carry certain drugs for a few weeks, then never again...
Also, what you can buy in one pharmacy for 5 le....another will charge you 75 le.
Prices are usually written on boxes for meds....but you have to know to look for them.
If you're on any essential meds, definitely try to bring them from home....!!


----------



## Ms desert

Do you know any Forwarding and Shipping Company/Courier Company in Egypt to send the medication from Spain?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't think you can.. Years ago I used to have meds sent in from Saudi Arabia and for some reason it was no longer allowed, cant remember why


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't think you can.. Years ago I used to have meds sent in from Saudi Arabia and for some reason it was no longer allowed, cant remember why


Your right about that...it's not allowed.I have friend who was on Tamoxifen but ran out while she was living in Egypt and was not allowed to have it sent even though she gave a hospital address to have it sent to.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt isn't really a country to come to if you have a serious illness..


----------



## mamasue

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt isn't really a country to come to if you have a serious illness..


It seems unbelievable in 2012....but it's very true!!
If you have to rely on medication.....it's just not doable!
Many prescription meds are available over the counter....but you really can't rely on pharmacies having a regular stock.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> It seems unbelievable in 2012....but it's very true!!
> If you have to rely on medication.....it's just not doable!
> Many prescription meds are available over the counter....but you really can't rely on pharmacies having a regular stock.




Well when you have to source your own blood for a transfusion you know things are not good...


----------



## canuck2010

I've seen several wealthy Egyptians travel with their own emergency defibrillator here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you are here and take ill it is a different matter as you tend to know your way around, know someone who knows someone else etc but coming with an illness that has to be controlled daily is IMO just not worth the risk to your health.


----------



## Ms desert

I think I can buy them in Dubai.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ms desert said:


> I think I can buy them in Dubai.




You will not be able to bring them here in great quantities .. flying back and forth to Dubai will be costly


----------

